# How do Kit and Kitless FPs sit with collectors



## bwg (Dec 26, 2014)

I have recently become engaged in penmaking. I have always liked nice pens and it is a lot of fun to make them.  
Since becoming involved in pen making I have been all over the internet just looking around for advice and such.  One of the things I noticed is the amount of pen collectors.  They are on youtube and there is even a sub group on reddit.  
Can anyone tell me if these serious pen collectors have an affinity to shop built pens like ours or do they need to have the name recognition of a factory made pen.
Best Regards
Bruce


----------



## Harley2001 (Dec 26, 2014)

Most of them only do Vintage pens.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Dec 26, 2014)

A collector or a FP enthusiast?  Two completely different groups of people.

Collectors go after vintage or a theme mostly while an enthusiast is after a good performing and comfortable pen.  

I've sold both kit and kitless to enthusiasts.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 26, 2014)

Welcome aboard!!!!


You might want to pose the question on the FountainPenNetwork forums?  I think their idea or a kit type pen might not be received too well though.....




Scott (I don't collect...sorry-got nothing) B


----------



## 79spitfire (Jan 1, 2015)

Being an FP nut....

For user pens the kitless type FPs are preferred, especially if they have some sort of self filling mechanism, not just the standard converter/cartridge. 

An unusual or striking material can always trump kit/kitless or filling system.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 1, 2015)

What I really get a kick out of is that "kit" pens are snubbed yet they praise the dirt cheap Jinhao pens that looks not that much different from a "kit" pen.

They're a finicky bunch 


Of course I own my fair share of FP's from big names. Lamy, Parker, Esterbrook, etc... so I like to buy as much as make and sell :biggrin:  Call it market research.


----------

